# Pregnancy Question



## chunkii (Nov 4, 2021)

I have a miniature X mare that is possibly overdue we saw her being paddock served November last year. She doesn't seem to be making much progress over the last two weeks or maybe I'm over checking. I'm not sure if she's a maiden mare or not. She is getting squishy round her bum. Please help I'm going crazy 


Pics are from 30th Oct and again today.


----------



## Taz (Nov 4, 2021)

When in Nov did you see her bred? They can go to and even past their breed dates without a problem even if it's not common. From the pictures it looks like she's getting ready but not there yet if she's going by the book. Do you have a foaling kit and somewhere warm and dry for her to foal. Keep a close eye on her so you will be there if she has any problems and welcome to being crazy waiting for a foal, I think they do it on purpose. She'll get there when she gets there


----------



## chunkii (Nov 4, 2021)

She was paddock served first seen on the 11th so dates aren't exact. Yes all set for birth and the vets on standby. Her boobies just seem to have shrunk. Today's pic.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 4, 2021)

Sometimes they shrink a lot before the final growth. Do you ph test? Udder is definitely getting serious although not quite there. Pasture breeding is hard cause we do not have exact dates. That said, minis vary so much in dates it’s hard to say they are overdue. I’ve seen them foal anywhere from 297-380+.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 5, 2021)

I really hope it's not 380+ days  I don't think I'll survive


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 5, 2021)

That’s pretty unusual. It does happen. But thankfully is rare. I would bet you are not too far off. Hard to say how far.


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2021)

Can you get some pool strips to check the pH? It might help you get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 5, 2021)

Just be thankful you are not in the place so many other people are of wondering if she is even pregnant! The last foal I had, the mare did everything by the book, perfect v, back end totally relaxed, udder full to shinyness. Then stayed like that a month or so. Then randomly had the foal with absolutely no other signs.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 8, 2021)

This is pics from today. Opinions please are we making any progress?


----------



## Taz (Nov 8, 2021)

I think she looks a little more elongated, love the big lopsided belly! Hang in there, it feels like it will never happen but it will, this is the worst part of the wait.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 8, 2021)

I agree with Taz. Elongation can come and go though. When you take udder pics, can you try to get the whole thing so we can see better? Hard to tell how much she’s changed in that department from that pic


----------



## chunkii (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm sure she has been sent to test my sanity  will take more pics when I get home. My daughter has tried to milk her without any success and has just made Shiloh grumpy when you touch her boobies. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 9, 2021)

Today's pics


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

She’s looking good! That udder should fill more so that there is not much of a crease. However it’s well on its way to being a serious udder! You may notice her udder fluctuating in size. Should be largest in the morning and smaller at night. Not sure when you are taking pictures. Is she a maiden?


----------



## chunkii (Nov 9, 2021)

Not sure if she's a maiden or not. I think I'm checking way too much I can't see a difference in the last month except for the elongation yesterday.The photos are taken around 4pm when I get home. I'm sure she's in foal I've seen definite movement not as much lately though.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

You are likely not checking too much. Kind of at the stage waiting for the big change. Very likely she’s in foal with that much udder development, foal belly, and movement. Late term the foal won’t be moving as much because there is not much room. I check my girls a minimum of 2x a day until they are close. Then it may be a couple hrs between checks. And they are on camera constantly once they start getting in the 300 day range. It’s hard waiting to see big change. But it will come. If you can, you may try taking pics first thing in the morning. That will give you an indication of how big her udder really is. By the time you take those pics she has been active all day and her udder will shrink. When she gets really close, it will stop shrinking during the day. If you can’t that’s fine, just know her udder is likely actually larger than those pics show.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 9, 2021)

This morning at 8am


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

She’s definitely getting there! More serious than my mare lol.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 9, 2021)

I bet your mare foals first


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

We’ll see! At least it’ll be a fun race lol.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe looking a little less wide today.


----------



## Taz (Nov 11, 2021)

She's so close, hang in there a little bit longer.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 11, 2021)

Can’t wait to see what she has. Do you by chance know who she was bred to?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey Chunkii , welcome to the forum  Where abouts in Oz are u from ?

Your little mare is looking good, though the foal is still riding sideways , so you have a bit of time yet. As mentioned as her udder continues to grow , the center line will gradually disappear.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 11, 2021)

In NSW whereabouts are you?


----------



## chunkii (Nov 13, 2021)

The boobies seem to be at a standstill has anyone else had this for approx a month? I can't see a great deal of change.


----------



## Taz (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't remember exactly but last year I had about 2 months of an udder but not a full udder then it went big in a week and she foaled. Same with elongation, I thought she was ready but she found some more right before foaling. She'll get there, hopefully very soon.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 13, 2021)

Those new pics look interesting! Udder definitely looks better and foal seems to be lining up. Nice and elongated too. I think her udder will likely get better and you’ll see that crease shorten. You’re in the stage now where there is a lot of waiting. You’re definitely getting closer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 14, 2021)

Im about 35 mins south east of Melbourne 

I agree her udder is looking really good.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm thinking now he must of missed the first cycle so will make her due date soonish. Hoping by Christmas


----------



## chunkii (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh big change in her udder!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 15, 2021)

I bet you are getting really close.


----------



## Taz (Nov 15, 2021)

Please don't forget us when she foals, we need pictures as soon as you can


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 15, 2021)

Taz said:


> Please don't forget us when she foals, we need pictures as soon as you can





I agree, anxious to get my foal fix soon!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 16, 2021)

Udder is huge  I hadn't actually looked from behind for ages so I got a shock this afternoon. Still carrying sideways though. Vulva is slightly pinker inside. Getting there finally...


----------



## chunkii (Nov 16, 2021)

It's going to be interesting to see what it turns out like I'm unsure of her breeding possible Shetland x mini maybe? Dad is a small boned Welsh not much bigger then her. Doesn't matter mumma and bub when it arrives will stay forever.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 16, 2021)

Shes starting to make some serious progress now


----------



## chunkii (Nov 16, 2021)

She was down rolling today kicking at her belly with both hooves probably trying to position the foal. Must be very close now.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 16, 2021)

Wax !!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 17, 2021)

Throat awesome! Wax is not common to see on minis. She’s definitely imminent!!!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 17, 2021)

Big leggy foal born tonight 9.09pm had to give her a little hand. Scary but amazing all at the same time.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 17, 2021)

Great job! Excited for pics and more!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations. So exciting.


----------



## Taz (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations!!!! So glad you were watching her, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## chunkii (Nov 17, 2021)

Another pic


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 17, 2021)

Those are some awesome long legs!!!! Was the sire grey by chance? He/she is too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh, so cute  Male or Female


----------



## chunkii (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes sire was grey so I'm assuming she will go grey at least I think it's a filly


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations! So sweet. Keep us posted on how she is doing, and pictures of her coat in the Spring!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 17, 2021)

Congrats! What a beauty! What are you gonna name her? Sweet Tiny Muffin Boo!!??  Just adorable


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 17, 2021)

chunkii said:


> Yes sire was grey so I'm assuming she will go grey at least I think it's a filly



I agree! I think buckskin going grey. I love love love buckskins, and greys!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 17, 2021)

Sires dam was buckskin gone grey he was bay/grey. Dams parentage unknown. The foal has unusual colouring almost a grey patch over its bum and the face is an odd colour too.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 18, 2021)

Foal spam


----------



## Taz (Nov 18, 2021)

Keep the foal spam coming ❤ Do you know if it's a boy or girl yet? Any idea on a name?


----------



## chunkii (Nov 18, 2021)

Taz said:


> Keep the foal spam coming ❤ Do you know if it's a boy or girl yet? Any idea on a name?


Filly and no ideas on names yet, my daughter's can't agree on one yet. Any ideas ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 18, 2021)

BIG congratulations  she is lovely


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't get over how long her legs are! Beautiful!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 20, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> I can't get over how long her legs are! Beautiful!


Yes I'm wondering what her mature height will be.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 20, 2021)

Her legs look as long as her mom's leg in the picture, if so, she she'll be taller than her mom.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 20, 2021)

If you can measure her cannon bone like this. Then multiply by 4 and add 2. That will give you an estimated height. Best to use a soft tape measure though.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 20, 2021)

Congratulations!! I came to this thread too late. What a beauty your girl is!!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Nov 20, 2021)

chunkii said:


> Foal spam ❤View attachment 45197
> View attachment 45198


Stunning angel! Could she be a Grulla ?!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't think so sire was bay/grey his dam was buckskin. Pretty sure she will grey out too her muzzle has a grey tinge to it and a greyish patch on her back. I'll try and get pics


----------



## Capriole (Nov 20, 2021)

Congratulations! She's beautiful....how exciting!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Nov 21, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Her legs look as long as her mom's leg in the picture, if so, she she'll be taller than her mom.


I had a filly born to a mom in 2013 still have her. She was so tall my vet was shocked I kid you not. Her mom ended up rejecting her terribly and I bottle fed her but honestly I don’t think she could have nursed without trouble, although I wish her mom would have let her try! Our stallion was 30 inches mom was on the larger side at 36, the filly ended up 34 inches btw was born at only 306 days too.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 21, 2021)

I use this chart to “try” and figure out how tall they will be…





__





Miscellaneous - L'il Beginnings - Mini Horse and pony information


Information about Miniature Horses



www.lilbeginnings.com


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 21, 2021)

She is pretty, and with her "skunk stripe" over her croup she looks like she'll go gray quickly.

Can't be buckskin if sire & dam are bay, as the cream gene doesn't hide like silver does....UNLESS a black is smokey black. Then it might get labeled as black-bay.

Color genetics is so...entertaining!


----------

